
NeurIPS 2020 “English to Bash” Competition Goes Live - ArtWomb
http://nlc2cmd.us-east.mybluemix.net/#/
======
kuroguro
"Try it out" live demo loads forever for me. Possibly overwhelmed by requests?

_edit_

I wonder how they handle different distros having different versions of tools
(say netcat has at least 3 popular versions with different flags).

~~~
timeattack
> "Try it out" live demo loads forever for me. Possibly overwhelmed by
> requests?

If you're using Firefox, try to disable Enhanced Tracking Protection. It did
the trick for me.

~~~
kuroguro
Ohh, thank you! Didn't realize that was the case.

------
ape4
Of course everyone will try "recursively remove root"

~~~
thaumasiotes
No no no no. You don't remove root. You remove ../../../../../../../.. .

Or "remove eight directories up from the current directory", I guess.

------
mertd
It doesn't let you select the result to ctrl+c.

------
tmabraham
Just try GPT-3...

~~~
speedgoose
So dubious bash completion requiring a cluster of GPUs in a a closed cloud and
the energy of a hydroelectric dam to run?

~~~
melling
Does it really matter how it’s solved the first time?

The second version can require three orders of magnitude less hardware.
Premature optimization is the root of all evil.

~~~
speedgoose
Isn't the whole point of GPT-3 to have tons of data and hope for the best by
training it with a huge amount of time and energy ?

~~~
setr
For training -- using the trained algorithm is cheap. It's a one-time cost
(well, one-time in the final version)

